# Memphis, TN Scaffolding Method - For Illegals By Illegals



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

F.I.B.I.













I worked as a design/complex framing consultant for a "plantation framer" in Memphis back in 2005. This is how his cornice crew built their scaffolds all the time. It pissed off the PM...he started talking about charging for the lumber. 

I got to know them pretty well. Out of 40 or so only 3 were legit. Most were OTM. There is an entire pecking order for which country you come from. The Mexicans think and act like they are on the top....nobody likes the Dominicans. A bunch were from Honduras. They said their biggest concern was that every Friday, they feared being jumped by black bangers, wanting to jack their pay (b4 they could get it to western union...I added that part) The Hispanics and blacks in Memphis are not playing nice.

A sat view of the place


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

And if you think OSHA is someplace in Wisconsin you got another thing coming


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

In Virginia, they said many gang membes (MS-13 maybe) who work in construction sites often... jump/bang each other too. There was some news about someone get killed/shot before when they argued at job sites. When the economy goes down, the stronger get job, the weaker has to stand and yield to stronger. Otherwise, the stronger will JUMP the weaker out later! :no:

Darwin's laws of nature ==>> Survival of the FITTEST!!?? :thumbup:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

by virtue of you taking this pic, and the power invested in concretemasoneryguy, you are now eternally damned to be a moron


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

And according to the latin creed:

Stikimus and Stonemus brekimus my Bonimus...

I shall wear that moniker with full honors.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

it was a joke btw:laughing:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I particularly like the two 12'-2x4's nailed to the 1x2's in the foreground!

And why not take the felt to the rake edge? If they are putting steel in that valley the felt should be on top of the steel.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

reveivl said:


> I particularly like the two 12'-2x4's nailed to the 1x2's in the foreground!
> 
> And why not take the felt to the rake edge? If they are putting steel in that valley the felt should be on top of the steel.


Im gonna say none of them wanted to stand on the unsupported overhanging plywood


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

It could not have pissed the pm off too much, or they would not have built their scaffolds "like this all the time". The couple hundred dollars worth of wood was probably nothing compared to the el cheapo labor he was paying .


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

What is keeping it from racking and collapsing?? Nothing is keeping it from moving sideways.

When I framed, we had all the facsia boards on allready, before we decked the roof.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

The PM would complain on every house at how much $$$ was tied up in scaffolding.

One time I wanted to check out a fascia problem and I started out onto the scaffold, and the lead cornice guy stopped me...he smiled and said you're too big to go out there. He wanted off, before I went out there.

235

I wonder how he knew the weight tolerance of his scaffold system.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Sheesh I also like those 2x4s nailed to the 2x2s on the ground! How could you even work around all those vertical 2x4s!! And it looks like the top attaching blocks are nailed through the siding! My eyes could be wrong though


Dave


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

*
I got to know them pretty well. Out of 40 or so only 3 were legit. Most were OTM. There is an entire pecking order for which country you come from. The Mexicans think and act like they are on the top....nobody likes the Dominicans. A bunch were from Honduras. They said their biggest concern was that every Friday, they feared being jumped by black bangers, wanting to jack their pay (b4 they could get it to western union...I added that part) The Hispanics and blacks in Memphis are not playing nice.
* 
Well,ya gotta know how hard it is to get the pipe staging in a Cheby pickup full of illegals.

Can you tell me what is holding up that front gable?Cantilevered beam?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*theres a lot more wrong than the scaffolding*

wheres the lookouts for the fly (rake) rafters? Please dont tell me they are going to let the sheathing hold up the rake rafter?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

10-4 AW:
No outlook let in 2x4s for barge rafter support, yup, that "structural" OSB decking is going to hold the subfascia and fascia .... forever:whistling


Oldfrt:
They took out the temp columns from the true corners...the single 2x4 to the left of the right corner is all that's holding up the roof....except for any internal bracing?! I think they were waiting on the column and railing sub to get there and put in his stuff....not sure.


This is typical Memphis new construction. I won't mention the builder, but all their stuff was like this. Everyone looked the other way.

I will find a picture of how they did their brick freize....seemed a bit kooky as well.


----------



## C. Skilled S. (Dec 6, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Sheesh I also like those 2x4s nailed to the 2x2s on the ground! How could you even work around all those vertical 2x4s!! And it looks like the top attaching blocks are nailed through the siding! My eyes could be wrong though
> 
> 
> Dave



x2...


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> *And it looks like the top attaching blocks are nailed through the siding!* My eyes could be wrong though
> Dave


Correct. Blocks through siding into studs. Painters problem now.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Uh... I build some dumb scaffolding for me only... But after seeing that what I do is not so bad.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> Correct. Blocks through siding into studs. Painters problem now.



I thought it was vinyl siding. Is it vinyl or are my eyes deceiving me:laughing:


Dave


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

The siding is 12' masonite - the old cheap cardboard/sawdust stuff from the early 90s. Get this, they start siding at a corner, run all the 12' pieces, butt a vertical 2x4, then continue with more 12' pcs of siding. Sometimes they end up with a 3' row of siding that hits close to the opposite corner.

Maybe its just me, but I have never seen siding done this way...seems kinda rookie.

The entire subdivision (Mud Island) is like this.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> The siding is 12' masonite - the old cheap cardboard/sawdust stuff from the early 90s. Get this, they start siding at a corner, run all the 12' pieces, butt a vertical 2x4, then continue with more 12' pcs of siding. Sometimes they end up with a 3' row of siding that hits close to the opposite corner.
> 
> Maybe its just me, but I have never seen siding done this way...seems kinda rookie.
> 
> The entire subdivision (Mud Island) is like this.


O ok I thought it was vinyl they nailed through! 
Wow I have never seen siding done that way before!Maybe I am wrong but it looks like just another way to cheat on the install and do it quicker. I think it looks like crap. 


Dave


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

That's so ass backwards it's not even funny. Siding without a roof yet?

Almost as backwards as this:



Who wants to set these columns?


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

thesidingpro said:


> That's so ass backwards it's not even funny. Siding without a roof yet?
> 
> Almost as backwards as this:
> 
> ...


That is interesting!!!!! We framed 2 houses around the corner from this house for the same builder( who is now out of business). I think one is still the same as when we left it. You do work for them, Cobb homes?? They still owe my boss $$$! Ben


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

thesidingpro said:


> That's so ass backwards it's not even funny. Siding without a roof yet?
> 
> Almost as backwards as this:
> 
> ...




OOOOHHH OHHHHH PICK ME PICK ME. I wanna do it.:laughing:


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

I've done one for them in hunting creek.

The ones you most likely framed are still sitting with just shingles on them I believe. Off Shelbyville road in Middletown right?

What's funny is I was just talking to a plumber on a job this week and he brought cobb homes owing his boss daunhaurer money also.


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah, I think the subdivision was Willow Gate???? Off Blankenbaker across from South east Christian Church. Yeah Cobb Homes turned out not to be a reputable Co. You know John Or Leonard Jeffries out of that area(oldham Co.)?


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

That's the neighborhood alright.

I did a couple small jobs for them hoping to be there main siding guy but before that happened they went bad. I unknowingly dodged a bullet.

I'm In Oldham co. but am not familiar with those names.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Let it get full of illegals and get out the chainsaws !!!!!!!!!!

Every rough in crew should have at least 2 good 24" stihls onsite.....Thats how you move doors and windows when HO wants them moved a few feet for the 3rd time

Oh and yes im stone cold serious


----------



## jonbon (Aug 4, 2008)

That's pretty damn incredible. I've seen some stupid stuff but Jesus. I'm going to use this picture for one of our safety meetings.

There's so many safety issues going on in the picture I hardly know where to begin. From the scaffolding to the guy standing under the poorly supported cantilevered balcony. Wow. It's like this was intentionally put together to outline what NOT to do.

Add the safety aspect to the fact that this superb scaffold engineering does more to hinder the work than to help and in one photograph you've just destroyed the theory of evolution.

*shakes head*


----------

